# 2008 PRINCE / BORA ULTRA - Caution Bike Porn



## rhauft

Just thought I'd tease you with my latest upgrades to prince charming  
56cm Prince Ltd.
Campy Bora Ultra's
CNC Pulleys w/Ceramic Bearings
Record Cages
T/A Chain Rings
Speedplay X1 pedals
*14.5 lb.* (as shown)
































































:thumbsup:


----------



## dewaday

56cm, check
speedplay, check

What did you say your address was again?

Very sweet, wish I was fast enough to ride something looked like that.


----------



## z ken

wow!! the most beautiful bike i've ever since here RBR.com and i thought my Trek Madone ( midnight blue/404 ) was the sexiest bike. it's alright second place isn't bad.  seriously i would change white saddle/hand bar tape. to either black/red.


----------



## t262m

ouch, that makes my wallet hurt.


----------



## pina-gal

z ken said:


> wow!! the most beautiful bike i've ever since here RBR.com and i thought my Trek Madone ( midnight blue/404 ) was the sexiest bike. it's alright second place isn't bad.  seriously i would change white saddle/hand bar tape. to either black/red.


nah, IMO the white saddle+white bartape rocks...i am using the combo as well :thumbsup: 

rhauft what saddle are you using? thinking of replacing my heavy arione with another lighter white sadde...


----------



## rhauft

*2 each there own*



pina-gal said:


> nah, IMO the white saddle+white bartape rocks...i am using the combo as well :thumbsup:
> 
> rhauft what saddle are you using? thinking of replacing my heavy arione with another lighter white sadde...


Thanks pina-gal,
Since my last posting I have switched out the MOst Ltd. Selle Italia Kit Carbonio saddle for a regular one just to save the original for posterity. For those critics out there that wish to make changes to my Ltd, I appreciate your advise but I respectfully disagree with your changes. Mine is a Ltd. and I really dig the look that Pinarello gave this bike. I've made several noteworthy upgrades including switching out the MOst compact cranks for a standard Ultra Torque Record crankset with T/A 53/39 rings. I've also upgraded to ceramic bearings all around and I through on a set of Campy Bora Ultra hoops. All of this have made this the finest bike I have ever ridden in my 40 years of two wheeling.
:thumbsup:


----------



## El Scorcho

Ohhh. That is just filthy.


----------



## Flat Out

It's like looking at Sophia Loren like, 40 years ago. It's stunning. Congrats.


----------



## I am The Edge

i now have a boner.

thank you.


----------



## Tommy Peters

Save for the Conti tyres, everything's Italian


----------



## rhauft

Tommy Peters said:


> Save for the Conti tyres, everything's Italian


That includes both the owner and his bella Siciliana wife too !!!


----------



## Tommy Peters

rhauft said:


> That includes both the owner and his bella Siciliana wife too !!!


You're hilarious Rhauft, and you've got taste. If I had any say, your Pina gets into the Rideable Art Gallery. No homoglation required. 

Does anyone know the identity of the individual or team responsible for its design, colour scheme, appointments, etc .. 

These 'unheralds' :idea: need to be herald in these forums.


----------



## rhauft

Tommy Peters said:


> You're hilarious Rhauft, and you've got taste. If I had any say, your Pina gets into the Rideable Art Gallery. No homoglation required.
> 
> Does anyone know the identity of the individual or team responsible for its design, colour scheme, appointments, etc ..


Thanks for the props Tommy, I agree 100% about the artistry of this bike. It's truly a rolling work of art. 
As to the design and 'colour' scheme; the 2008 Pinarello Prince *Limited Edition is speced identically to the team issue bikes of the Caisse d'Epargne cycling team. http://www.cyclisme-caisse-epargne.fr/index.php

*Only 50 Limited Edition Princes were imported to North America


----------



## merckxman

*Destined to be a classic*

I think this model Prince, with this color scheme, is one of the few carbon bikes that is destined to become a classic.


----------



## Henry Porter

That's obnoxious. I'm here studying molecular pathways and you're probably out riding that beautiful machine. I may have to get one of those someday.


----------



## Tommy Peters

The Boras cap the overall effect.


----------



## rhauft

Tommy Peters said:


> The Boras cap the overall effect.


+1 Couldn't agree more. My Ltd. came equipped with the new 08 Campy titanium Shamals as standard equipment. Less than 24hrs in my possession I simply 'had to' upgrade to the Bora Ultras. The Shamals are fantastic clinchers but nothing compares to Boras, especially on a Pini.

Btw, my LBS ordered one of each color frameset along with my Ltd. so I've seen each color in the flesh. Pictures do not do this bike justice. Each color literally jumps off the frame. They are all gorgeous! I have since recruited 3 of my friends into purchasing 3 of his frame sets. 1 red and 2 yellow. IMHO the 'naked neon' is the most beautiful because you can see that 1K weave beautifully highlighted in perfect Italian clear coat.
















:thumbsup:


----------



## ewitz

Got those brake levers mounted rather high for Campy. 

Perhaps a case of latent Shimano envy?


----------



## I am The Edge

ewitz said:


> Got those brake levers mounted rather high for Campy.
> 
> Perhaps a case of latent Shimano envy?



and he called it a "Pini" as well.  

a Pinarello is always called "a Pinarello"...not "a Pini".


----------



## rhauft

*~ poserello ~ pimperello ~*



I am The Edge said:


> and he called it a "Pini" as well.
> 
> a Pinarello is always called "a Pinarello"...not "a Pini".


It appears that the euro-snobs have gotten into their parents liquor cabinet again...

You can call yours by any name you choose. 

Ownership has its privileges.


----------



## I am The Edge

rhauft said:


> It appears that the euro-snobs have gotten into their parents liquor cabinet again...
> 
> You can call yours by any name you choose.
> 
> Ownership has its privileges.



you go boy. :thumbsup:


----------



## thelivo

rhauft said:


> It appears that the euro-snobs have gotten into their parents liquor cabinet again...
> 
> You can call yours by any name you choose.
> 
> Ownership has its privileges.


Agreed!!


----------



## SPINDAWG

*I got some saddle time on one last week...*

still glad I went with the Dogma FPX earlier this year. It offers a ride second to none.


----------



## messyparrot

*Wow that is absolutely beautiful!!*


----------



## brewster

I think I've passed out....but my eyes are still glued to that bike. My first thought was, "Man is this dude lucky." My second thought was "This dude better be fast...getting shelled out the back on this would not be a pretty scene." Seriously though, that is an awesome looking ride.

brewster


----------



## rhauft

brewster said:


> My first thought was, "Man is this dude lucky." My second thought was "This dude better be fast...getting shelled out the back on this would not be a pretty scene." Seriously though, that is an awesome looking ride.


Lucky, Me? Absolutely! Lucky I've got a wife that supports my habit  But then, you should see her shoe collection !!!:blush2: 

Fast, Me? Absolutely! The older I get the faster I was... 

40+ Masters Cat 1
Been racing since my early 20s (NorCal)
Raced in Italy & Spain when I was younger & friskier.
Still hold my own at the front of any club ride


----------



## plag

I think thats worth more than my car.


----------



## rhauft

plag said:


> I think thats worth more than my car.


Damn near doubles the value of mine when its on my roof


----------



## goofygoober

Forget the bike, where did you get the garage door!!? 
Seriously,that is one beautiful bike.


----------



## Mario1999

Very,very nice. Spec'd absolutely perfect. Congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## ballmon

Crap, I've got a huge wet spot on my pants.


----------



## redrider

Yup. That's a SICK ride. 

I have the White Paris with the same set-up.

Talked briefly with Fausto Pinarello at '07 Interbike and asked him what else he's got up his sleeve after his latest masterpiece...he said...

maybe a new and improved Paris??? He winked. Then shook my hand and walked away.

Woah!


----------



## toonraid

rhauft said:


> Lucky, Me? Absolutely! Lucky I've got a wife that supports my habit  But then, you should see her shoe collection !!!:blush2:
> 
> Fast, Me? Absolutely! The older I get the faster I was...
> 
> 40+ Masters Cat 1
> Been racing since my early 20s (NorCal)
> Raced in Italy & Spain when I was younger & friskier.
> Still hold my own at the front of any club ride


Several thoughts
1 - My wife doesn't have a shoe collection - how do I go about pushing her in that direction
2 - You aren't getting faster, your bikes are getting nicer - no one is going to pass the chance to ride behind your bike for a bit of drooling.
3 - I am the guy that everyone passes on rides, with that bike no one will ever pass me again (unless they are blind)!


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

Thanks for the email Rhauft and enjoy your trip!! It looks good that one of these same team issue frames is being shipped to me in California! Now looking for new Bora Ultra's to complete the look.

All the best!


----------



## rhauft

*Specs*

I've recieved numerous requests for specs on my Prince Ltd so here they are.
Sorry for the delay in posting but I've been travelling over-seas (with wife & bike).
If you have any questions about this build or if I've overlooked something feel free to PM me.

2008 Pinarello Prince Limited Edition

Size: 56cm 
*Total Weight including pedals & cages: 6.6 kg / 14.5 lb*
All Limited Edition Pinarello proprietary components included except for the following upgrades:

Crankset:
Campagnolo Record Ultra Torque, 175mm

Chainrings:
T/A Horus, Black Anodized, 39/53

Cassettes:
Token Ultra-Lite 10s Racing Cassettes 11/23

Pulleys:
Token Ceramic Bearing CNC Derailleur Pulleys, red

Wheels:
Campagnolo Bora Ultra carbon tubulars

Tires:
Continental Sprinter 22mm tubulars

Brake Pads:
Swiss Stop "Race 2000" Pads, Yellow

Pedals:
Speedplay X1

Saddle:
Selle Italia SLR "Flow" 

Cages:
Campagnolo Record


----------



## merckxman

*Please*

Let's not compare a bicycle to Sophia Loren.


Flat Out said:


> It's like looking at Sophia Loren like, 40 years ago. It's stunning. Congrats.


----------



## jashburnham

IBeautiful bike. I'm getting mine on saturday in team colours as well. I'm so fricking excited, couldn't afford Record in the end so I've gone with Chorus and will be using my Fulcrum 0's for now, although that bike cries out for deep rims... perhaps some Zipp 404's? If only campy did a clincher Bora.


----------



## danielc

Beautiful bike! I am surprised though that they use the same red fork for the limited edition as their standard stock color. Seems like a white fork with red/black highlights may tie up the color scheme better. But still, the photos are great..and those wheels!


----------



## rhauft

danielc said:


> Beautiful bike! I am surprised though that they use the same red fork for the limited edition as their standard stock color. Seems like a white fork with red/black highlights may tie up the color scheme better. But still, the photos are great..and those wheels!


Thanks for the compliments. I like the red fork just fine and wouldn't want a white one. Red is faster...:thumbsup:


----------



## FDP

Wouwww,it looks great with the Bora´s...i can see that i will have to save money for such a pair for my own Prince. The Bora´s are also superfast wheels.


----------



## Ride-Fly

*I thought all Pinarello Carbon frames were made in Taiwan..*

I see that your frame says made in Italy. Not that I think there is anything wrong with Taiwan-made frames. They make some great stuff. I have a Kestrel Talon that I like a lot. But at $5000 for the frameset, I would hope that the Prince is really made in Italy as opposed to "final assembly" which I would guess is "painted + clearcoated" in Italy for a carbon frameset. I have read that some Bianchis have "made in Italy" stickers on their frames but really only final assembly is done in Italy. That kind of stuff makes me wary of their integrity because I am considering the Bianchi 928 SL as one of my candidates. As for Pins, I recall that the head Pinarello dude stated that they couldn't do what the Taiwanese framemakers could do in regards to carbon so they go to the source for the best carbon technology available-Taiwan. Did this change? If it is made in Taiwan, I can't see how Pinarello can justify the $5000 pricetag. When Fondriest charged $5000 for their original Top Carbon frameset, it was hand-laid formula 1 grade carbon. Regardless of this issue, the Prince Carbon is one of the most beautiful frames I've ever seen. Ride ON!!!


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

I've had to look again and again! Tweaking the build on my '08 Carbon just a little more each time. GORGEOUS BIKE!


----------



## theone29

Very nice. Almost as nice as my LOOK 595 Ultra w/ Aeolus 5.0.


----------



## rhauft

Ride-Fly said:


> the Prince Carbon is one of the most beautiful frames I've ever seen. Ride ON!!!


This is the only statement that has any basis in fact or credibility. If you can't appreciate the technology, innovation, ingenuity and artistry that goes into this magnificent 'Italian' machine then by all means go enjoy your Kestrel and join in with your like minded friends on the Kestel owner thread.


----------



## Guest

Umm, actually it is made in Asia now. The only frame that Pinarello makes that is not is the Dogma, everything else is produced overseas.


----------



## toonraid

I don't think anybody is paying for something based on where it's made - They are buying it based on Performance, heritage, quality, brand, looks, after sales service etc. Everybody knows 95% of all carbon frames is made in Taiwan or china - what most do not know is how high tech and sophisticated these so called taiwanese and chineese operations are true they also make cheap crap but the two are entirely separate ocassion. In the industry I am involved in which is fairly hi-tech - for the past 10-12 years China has been the biggest buyer for German machinery and equipment (who are the industry leaders) on a consistent basis and it has always been machinery with the highest capacity and of course the latest. As soon as the production line is imported, erected and put in operation there is of course a few locally made copies which much inferior quality so inevitabaly in fareast/china you will always see 2 parallel product lines, a hi-tech state of art sophisticated product line and an inferior cheap product line, the latter serves the local market and the low-end exports and the former is usually for the high-end products, more-often than not under licence & international brands.

I remember in the 70's & early 80's there was the cheap japanese rubbish brands and just a few years later in mid 80's Honda became a very established auto brand to the extent that every household in America had a car and a Honda (in case the car broke-down!). Also while Italians have many fine qualities - such as passion, art & cuisine their manufacturing has always been shadowed by the likes of germans, japanese etc - think fiat vs vw vs toyota. Another quality brand, Ridley has always outsourced its production - initially Italy and more recently Taiwan - they admit that since switching their production to Taiwan they have had far less quality issues.

This is not a defense for Kestrel or Pinarello - just saying that a frame is not superior or inferior coz its made in timbaktoo or lands end. I have never rode a kestrel or pinarello so can not comment on it but the pinarello, without a doubt is the most beautiful bike i have ever seen and the only thing that stops me from buying it is that I would look stupid riding it at my pace 20mph!


----------



## theone29

looking stupid riding at a 20mph AVG.... are you serious?


----------



## toonraid

Thats my average on a good day for a 1 hr training ride on flats, less on longer rides.


----------



## Ride-Fly

*My Aren't we touchy...*



rhauft said:


> This is the only statement that has any basis in fact or credibility. If you can't appreciate the technology, innovation, ingenuity and artistry that goes into this magnificent 'Italian' machine then by all means go enjoy your Kestrel and join in with your like minded friends on the Kestel owner thread.


Actually, my statement that you give me credit for as being the "only statement that has basis in fact..." is only my subjective opinion- nothing of "fact" here. You may want it to be a fact because it sings to your ear. I was only asking a legit question. Sorry if you felt attacked because I questioned a $5000 frame that could have been made in Taiwan and finished in Italy.


----------



## rhauft

Ride-Fly said:


> Actually, my statement that you give me credit for as being the "only statement that has basis in fact..." is only my subjective opinion- nothing of "fact" here. You may want it to be a fact because it sings to your ear. I was only asking a legit question. Sorry if you felt attacked because I questioned a $5000 frame that could have been made in Taiwan and finished in Italy.


No offense taken Mr fly. I completely understand your reluctance to spend this kind of money on a bicycle. Especially since you could purchase something that looks very similar for a fraction of the cost. 
The point you are missing is, no matter where the origin or final assembly may take place, this is no ordinary bike. It's certainly not for everyone and from the sound of your objections definitely not for you. 
Thats why they make Kestrels...


----------



## Ride-Fly

rhauft said:


> No offense taken Mr fly. I completely understand your reluctance to spend this kind of money on a bicycle. Especially since you could purchase something that looks very similar for a fraction of the cost.
> The point you are missing is, no matter where the origin or final assembly may take place, this is no ordinary bike. It's certainly not for everyone and from the sound of your objections definitely not for you.
> Thats why they make Kestrels...


It's not that I have anything against spending $5000 for a frameset- I would have already bought a Time VXR Proteam or VXRS Ulteam if they had a 55cm effective TT. Unfortunately, Time's sizing has a big gap going from a S (54cm ETT) to a M (56cm ETT). That is why I am looking at the Bianchi 928SL or Bianchi Ducati Corse 900XR as well as the Look 595/585 Ultras. 

As for Kestrels, I am not defending them and saying that I prefer a Kestrel over a Pinarello- no way no how. In my HUMBLE opinion, my Talon is my least favorite ride in my stable. I still like it but between my Fondriest, Colnago, and my now-retired Klein, the Talon is the slowest on the climbs. Smooth and aero on the flats but something about the geometry that makes it less inspiring on the hills- and I love climbing hills. 

As for Pins, they have always been one of my favs along with Nags and I am sure the new Prince is one of the nicest rides available. Ride ON!!!


----------



## Davoosie

What reason did you decide on the TA chainrings? Do you think they are better performing? Also how are the pulleys and cassette working out for you.


----------



## rhauft

I've been using TA chainrings on all my race bikes for many years. They shift crisp and last long. The Pulleys are performing without issue. I've had this bike since August and it is by far the best performace/race bike I've ever ridden. I am reminded of that with each turn of the pedals.


----------



## JeffPaine

i have a Pinarello Paris with team colors and will be picking up my Boras next week...they look wonderful. Hope that I notice a difference when riding as I had built up quite the story to get my wife on board with me buying them! 

cheers,

Jefff


----------



## 2002

To me, this is the sexiest bike ever!!! What a really big difference a wheelset makes to the look and performance of a fine looking bike like that. Kudos. Very nicely done.


----------



## Guest

rhauft,

I see you are on the 56cm frame. How tall are you and what is you inseam length. I just ordered a Prince this week and would like to comapre frame sizes. They put me onto a 56cm as well however all calculators put me on a larger frame. I can't get this out of my head now..... Concern.....

Cheers!

JJ


----------



## steel515

where did you get your TA rings?


----------



## igor-jz

Hi, rhauft.
Absolutely stunning bicycle!

By the way, as I see you have got the "Most" stem. I would like to ask you if you still use it or have replaced by common alu stem? Haven't you got any issues with it? Is it durable enough? I have it on my Paris too, but in my opinion it seems ridiculously thin in stressed areas, and I am in a dilemma replace it or no...
Thanks!


----------



## rhauft

6' 
33" inseam

Pinarellos run notoriously large.
I have always been sized to 57cm (c-c, top tube & seat tube) but this bike fits me absolutely spot on like a custom italian armani suit. Best fit I've ever gotten on a non-custom built frame.
What are your dimensions?



jjspike said:


> rhauft,
> I see you are on the 56cm frame. How tall are you and what is you inseam length. I just ordered a Prince this week and would like to comapre frame sizes. They put me onto a 56cm as well however all calculators put me on a larger frame. I can't get this out of my head now..... Concern.....
> Cheers!
> JJ


----------



## rhauft

steel515 said:


> where did you get your TA rings?


www.totalcycling.com

cheers ~ Rob


----------



## rhauft

igor-jz said:


> Hi, rhauft.
> Absolutely stunning bicycle!
> By the way, as I see you have got the "Most" stem. I would like to ask you if you still use it or have replaced by common alu stem? Haven't you got any issues with it? Is it durable enough? I have it on my Paris too, but in my opinion it seems ridiculously thin in stressed areas, and I am in a dilemma replace it or no...
> Thanks!


Thanks! I am still using the Most carbon stem and have no issues with it what so ever.
Only change I've made is that I've pulled all the spacers. I am 170 lb and this bike feels like it is made from one peice of solid granite (weighing 14.5 lb.) Stiff and responsive.
7 months and thousands of miles/Ks, 
I'm still Loving my Prince


----------



## Guest

rhauft,

I am 5' 10.5" with an inseam of 34.25". My vendor, using sizing calcs and my current Cervelo setup, think a 56cm Prince would be perfect. I think this should be the case however I am concerned about seatpost extension. I do not want an over excessive seatpost rise.

I am currently on a 58" Soloist with 110mm stem and I feel that the reach might be slightly too long. I think I may swap out the 110mm for a 100mm stem on the Cervelo. I might be avoiding the drops more than usual because of this.

What are your thoughts.

Cheers!

JJ





rhauft said:


> 6'
> 33" inseam
> 
> Pinarellos run notoriously large.
> I have always been sized to 57cm (c-c, top tube & seat tube) but this bike fits me absolutely spot on like a custom italian armani suit. Best fit I've ever gotten on a non-custom built frame.
> What are your dimensions?


----------



## Cycle_Spice

rhauft said:


> Just thought I'd tease you with my latest upgrades to prince charming
> 56cm Prince Ltd.
> Campy Bora Ultra's
> CNC Pulleys w/Ceramic Bearings
> Record Cages
> T/A Chain Rings
> Speedplay X1 pedals
> *14.5 lb.* (as shown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Right there! That's the business end of 'Hot Damn!!'

Dude, that's a beautiful bit of gear you have there.

I saw one almost the same yesterday, except it was running Shimano/Zipp. Your's is much nicer!


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

This is the best there is... I love looking at it!


----------



## rhauft

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> This is the best there is... I love looking at it!


Thanks! ...and the sin of it is that it rides better than it looks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlewheel

All i have to say is you better not drop it trying to take your cleat off or something stupid haha that would suck


----------



## rhauft

Littlewheel said:


> All i have to say is you better not drop it trying to take your cleat off or something stupid haha that would suck


^^ WTF? ^^
:nono:


----------



## Frankie13

Littlewheel said:


> All i have to say is you better not drop it trying to take your cleat off or something stupid haha that would suck


This comment comes from somebody who would love to have it himself but can't afford it and would love to see an owner with such bike having a bad moment.
You suck idiot.


----------



## rhauft

Littlewheel said:


> All i have to say is you better not drop it trying to take your cleat off or something stupid haha that would suck





Frankie13 said:


> This comment comes from somebody who would love to have it himself but can't afford it and would love to see an owner with such bike having a bad moment.
> You suck idiot.


Yo Littlewheel;
Your shed just called, they want their *tool* back! 
:ciappa:


----------



## tete de la tour

The only thing I can think of to improve this bike would be dura ace , bontrager wheels and if it were yellow. Just sayin.


----------



## rhauft

tete de la tour said:


> The only thing I can think of to improve this bike would be dura ace , bontrager wheels and if it were yellow. Just sayin.


To be eligible to give bike build advise you have to actually own a bicycle yourself. Just sayin.
rrr:


----------



## Frankie13

rhauft said:


> To be eligible to give bike build advise you have to actually own a bicycle yourself. Just sayin.
> rrr:


Very good responds,I like that rhauft:thumbsup: 
By the way here is my baby.


----------



## rhauft

Nice Frankie! Love those colors. :thumbsup: 
Looks familiar


----------



## nbrigato

*Beautiful Bike*

I think I've seen you on the road......Pinellas County, FL?


----------



## rhauft

*Thanks!*

I'm a California boy. FL would be quite the haul!


nbrigato said:


> I think I've seen you on the road......Pinellas County, FL?


----------



## tete de la tour

rhauft said:


> To be eligible to give bike build advise you have to actually own a bicycle yourself. Just sayin.
> rrr:


I do!!  I've been putting miles on this guy.

















Heavy single speed conversion with a saggy chain but at least I'm getting out. 

I *WILL* be at saturdays ride with my new rig!!:mad2:   :cryin:


----------



## hobie1

Hi Rhauft,

What's the difference between a Prince LTD and a Standard Prince? I'm 5'9" with 82.5cm inseam and I am getting a 54 Prince. This will be my first road bike I have a Scott Scale LTD and a Scott Spark also now.


Thanks!


Francis


----------



## rhauft

hobie1 said:


> What's the difference between a Prince LTD and a Standard Prince?
> Francis


The Ltd. is the Caisse d'Epargne team issue with Campy Record & all other components of the build are select Pinarello MOst, made from the same Torray 50HM1K carbon including bars, stem, post & crankset.


----------



## roadieKill

beautiful
only thing i would add is a nice Cinelli ram bar


----------



## hendrick81

damn thats beautiful.


----------



## roadieKill

rhauft said:


>



right there.... Made in Italy... thats all that matters


----------



## rhauft

roadieKill said:


> right there.... Made in Italy... thats all that matters


Amen brother!
I started this thread 10 months ago when I got this bike. I'm still blown away by it.
I took that shot just for that reason... even though the bike is actualy laid up in Asia.
Personally, I don't care where it's made. State of the art baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## hobie1

I was thinking of getting the Campy record compact crank with 50-34 chain rings for my Prince.

This would mean a lower mounting of the Front Der.

I'm thinking now - won't this cover the "Made in Italy" on the frame?


Just a thought.


Francis


----------



## roadieKill

rhauft said:


> Amen brother!
> I started this thread 10 months ago when I got this bike. I'm still blown away by it.
> I took that shot just for that reason... even though the bike is actualy laid up in Asia.
> Personally, I don't care where it's made. State of the art baby! :thumbsup:



I agree with ya. Who cares where the carbon is laid or molded. Poo poo on those who wanna preach china this and taiwan that. Hell, all that is just geography.
A canadian made Honda Accord is just as good as a Japanese made Accord.
The bike is still painted, stickered, assembled in Travisio and labelled Made In Italy.
Over 60% is all thats required


----------



## hhssss

hello gents. i'm getting my prince in a couple of weeks. no record groupo. decided to
go with the sram red instead. one dilema. i'm tossing between the most stem and the
fsa stem.

which one is better? what would you choose?




rhauft said:


> Thanks! I am still using the Most carbon stem and have no issues with it what so ever.
> Only change I've made is that I've pulled all the spacers. I am 170 lb and this bike feels like it is made from one peice of solid granite (weighing 14.5 lb.) Stiff and responsive.
> 7 months and thousands of miles/Ks,
> I'm still Loving my Prince


----------



## hhssss

not sure if my post went thru. this is a repost ...

anybody know the difference between the most carbon stem versus fsa carbon stem?
which one would you prefer?



rhauft said:


> Thanks! I am still using the Most carbon stem and have no issues with it what so ever.
> Only change I've made is that I've pulled all the spacers. I am 170 lb and this bike feels like it is made from one peice of solid granite (weighing 14.5 lb.) Stiff and responsive.
> 7 months and thousands of miles/Ks,
> I'm still Loving my Prince


----------



## rhauft

hhssss said:


> anybody know the difference between the most carbon stem versus fsa carbon stem?
> which one would you prefer?


FSA on a Prince ???  :idea: 
















nuff said? :thumbsup:


----------



## hhssss

well. i'm planning to get the fsa handlebar. i was thinking of getting the fsa stem
to match with the handlebar, or should i keep the most handle bar to match the
seat post.



rhauft said:


> FSA on a Prince ???  :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said? :thumbsup:


----------



## Corsaire

Nice, bella bicicletta BUT!

How does it ride? I've heard it's very, very stiff that hurts. Only suitable for
racing hounds. Is this true?

Corsaire


----------



## Cyclingisalive

Looks great! But...remove the yellow caps on the valves (Bora) and the "warning" sticker on the side of the rim - that will make it look like PRO bike.


----------



## LOannSharkie

I love bike porn... Nice job. Classy Italian bling. Only thing sexier would be that on the back of a black 360 spyder in route to some nice hills for the weekend!


----------

